# 400 watt system - 2 or 3 gallon DWC setup



## ZTEC (Mar 21, 2011)

I am using Advanced nutes under a 400 watt system, wondering how often I should change water in a 2 gallon or 3 gallon system?  Is once a week to often?


----------



## woodydude (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi ZTEC,
I keep a note of how much I am topping up my tanks and when I have replaced 70% of the volume, I change them out or 10 days whichever comes first.
So the smaller the container, the more often you will be replacing.

This is just MHO and not necesarily the best of right way to do it. Others around here have much more experience than me but its a start!
Peace
W


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

how big ur rez?


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are some spec and pix of my setup:  Let me know what you guys think?


First pic is my veg room:  400 watt MH white spectrum:Advanced Nutrients Hobbyist Line (Sensi Grow A&B, Sensi Bloom A&B, VooDoo Juice, B-52, Big Bud, Overdrive): Temps stay within 68-80: humidity 20%-40%


*Big plant on left is mother I have been clipping clones off of (Approx. Wk 5 veg) Still in smaller pot but going to transplant as soon as I flower some of the hydro buckets.  Been giving her Sensi grow A=8mL B=8mL B-52=24mL VooDooJuice=5mL PPM=795.  She looks a little burnt but the fan is pretty close and not much humidity?  Wondering if that is an issue for some crinkled leaves, etc?
*The bucket in front of her is 2 Nirvana snow white clones on week 4 Veg in 3 gallon DWC: Using advanced nutrients A=25 B=25 B-52=15 VDJ=10  PPM =562.  The roots look a little brown in spot otherwise healthy,  not sure if thats from the airstone agitating water onto hydroton and staining roots?  Or something else? Its been growing straight up with very little horizontal growth?  But within the last week it has been growing out instead of up so much?  Thinking about throwing her into Flowering next water change cycle?

*The two Waterfarm buckets are Nirvana Bubblelicious far back bucket is in 2nd week veg with A=9 B=9 B-52=15 VDJ=10  PPM=407.  Growing nice and thick.  No roots showing out bottom of bucket as of yet.  
*The other waterfarm bucket system is just one bubblelicious clone on week 5 of veg: A=15 B=15 B-52=20 VDJ=10 PPM=596.  A couple burnt leaves but could be from being so dry in the grow room?  Humidity only topping out around 40%.  I plan on throwing this one into flowering next change of water.
*The bottom bucket is 3 gallon DWC with two more bubblelicious clones: A=20 B=20 B-52=20 VDJ=10  PPM=500.  One took a little longer to root so it's smaller then the other clone but it is on week 3 of veg.  
*The rest of the plants are clones and seedlings planted within the last month to prepare for outdoor grow.

2nd Pic: Is all my clones, usually keep rockwool somewhat dry not soaking wet, and mist the leaves once a day, usually root within 7 - 10 days.

3rd Pic: Is a closer image of plants in veggie room.  Think those burnt leaves from being to close to fan?  Also wondering if my PPM's are to high?  I don't notice a whole lot of burning but advanced nutrients are suppose to be Ph Perfect, where you can mix ur nutes and not have to worry about PH.  I tried this last week without adding any Ph up or down.  Just added nutes waited a day and most popped up to 5.6.  But after that day they all went down so does that mean they are drinking more water then using nutes?  And wondering if I am doing this all right?  I check my Ph daily and have to add 2-4 mL of Ph up daily.  Is there something else I should be doing or a different way?  I change the rez once a week on all my hydro's (is this to often)-(could the constant change of water every week be burning my plants with new nutes?)  I have been cutting back every week to try and figure this out?  UGH!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
FLOWERING ROOM: 400 watt HPS, humidity 16%-25%, temps: 68-80
Here in the first pic of flowering room you see Aurora Indica in a waterfarm and bubblelicious in soil in the background.  The AI is getting very dark green leaves with purple stems? Week 5 of flowering. Beautiful root system thanks to VDJ I believe.  I have been applying Sensi Bloom A=13 B=18 B-52=15 Big Bud=15 PPM=788.  Not sure if you want to use B-52 all the time but so far I have been.  I didn't think I used much nitrogen on this baby but advanced says they have certain properties to hold nitrogen in the plant til flowering when the plant needs nitrogen so not to have to add it with ur flowering regimen.

*Next Pic is closer view of Aurora Indica

Last two pics are of Aurora Indica in soil, looks beautiful but hoping she puts on weight in the next few weeks.  Has anyone had a strain where the hairs turn brown but she keeps on putting out bud?  New to AI so wondering other people's luck with it?  I would just love to get an expert opinion on how I can improve this setup, I recently built a large growroom approx 12x7x7, split approx. in half.  Using 3-4" inline ducts to bring fresh air from outside into the grow room.  I was using GH nutes before, new to advanced and would love some insight on getting these plants up to full speed, they seem to be taking there sweet time but I have been laid off a couple months now and have nothing better to do then to go watch them grow!  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodydude (Mar 22, 2011)

Whewm where to start.
1st off, one plant in a pot. Untangling those roots if you get a boy will be a nightmare! I use 4 plant totes but once the roots could reach the other plants, they are outa there!

Looks like you have a lot of stretch going on there, lower your light. I lower my light to around 12", place my hand at the tops of the plants, if it feels hot to my hand, its hot to the plants so I raise it an inch till I get it right.

If you can, either move the plant nearest the fan or turn it 1/4 turn daily to even out the cooling effect. I think that is why there is that odd growth/damage on the nearest leaf.

I answered your question about nutes in the general growing forum. However, you have no yellowing, which means they are not underfed and no brown tips so you are not overfeeding! Well done

You have a nice setup, but I didnt see any extraction for air exchange. I am assuming the shiney walls is Mylar, nice to see you have it flat, all too often it is wrinkly.

My only concern in your grow would be the stretch, it makes for plants that cant support the weight of the buds  (I hope thats the case for you)

Green mojo dude W


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response you have been a big help today!  This is my 2nd month with this room so it's still getting 'tweaked' but I have a 4" duct running in my room from a window using 3 4" inline duct fans (the hardware store type).  You can really feel the air blowing in.  I don't have anything sucking air out of the room as of yet tho.  The walls are painted flat white, i would like to get some mylar but one thing at a time I guess.


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

oh sorry the plants that are in pots together are all clones and I know they are female.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 22, 2011)

You've got to get those lights as close to the plants as possible without burning them.  You want your ventilation taking the hot air from your light to the outside of your grow area and that will pull fresh air in.  I think you are doing it backwards.  Once you get the light ventilated you will be able to get the light even closer to your plants and that will bump up your yields.


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

You think sucking hot air away from lights will pull in fresh air better then a vent pulling air from directly outside will?  It does make sense so I can place the light much closer.  My room is generally pretty cold right now.  I have two electric heaters running (1 in veg, 1 in flower)


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess your all good if you arent fighting high temps.  So just lower those lights.


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

I am gonna move my vents to around the light more tom.  I think it will be a lot more efficent during the summer months when it's warmer in the basement with the lights on.  The heaters will keep the room warm.  I figure one 4" inline duct fan on each light should suck quite a bit of heat from them.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 22, 2011)

Is your light made to be ventilated?


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

No but I'm sure I can rig a vent to at least suck some of the heat away


----------



## woodydude (Mar 23, 2011)

Aim for temps in the 70's with lights on, 15 deg lower with lights off. I target mine around 75/78 on, 60/63 off. 
For air exchange, you should be aiming for a minimum of exchanging the air in the room every minute, twice is better but some say 4x per min, I have heard every 5 mins. 
I have a grow space of 6ft x 4ft x 8ft high = 192 cubic ft. X60 = 11520 cubic ft per min. My extraction fan is rated at 715cubic m per h/25250 cubic ft per h. My "in" fan is rated at around 275cMh (9711cfm)

Hope this hasnt confused you, it took me a while to get my head around this stuff!
Peace
W


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 23, 2011)

Naw not confusing, been dealing with that math for a while now.  I am a little low on funds after building my new room and havent upgraded all my equipment yet.  I definitely need larger lights, fans, etc.  Would love to upgrade to ebb & flow table sometime.


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 23, 2011)

Also had question about my Aurora Indica in flowering in waterfarm.  You guys think the dark green leaves is from nitrogen overdose or a phosphorous thing now that I have been using Big Bud.  The stems are purple which sometimes indicates phos. overdose I thought I read somewhere.  But the buds look a little leafy right now which could indicate nitrogen overdose?  I may not be thinking about this right but wondering if you guys have ran into this problem at all?


----------



## woodydude (Mar 23, 2011)

I would suggest asking in the sick plants section with some pics.
I use Big Bud and have not found those problems with it but different strains have different nutritional needs and I've never grown AI


----------

